# 64 Tempest windows felts



## el_papelitos (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everybody, :nerd:


a
Im finishing the restoration of my 64 tempest 4 door. I presented my self before because im the rpoud owner of a Gto 65.

The windows felts rusted away. But i dont know where to buy new ones for a four door model ( only exist for 2 door...)

It seems the only way is with SteelRubberProducts with generic ones.... Is there another 4 door GM repop windows felt i coulds use.. ?

By the way im in france, so sorry for my English..


Thanks in advance for any idea or input.


----------



## el_papelitos (Jan 25, 2013)

Im feeling alone !! Haha


----------



## lil65gto (Jan 19, 2017)

If they don't make them for your Tempest, perhaps 4 door Chevelle felts would work (What i would personally try if I was in your shoes). That or go with the "generic" cut-to-fit but they would need to be screwed on. I have used the cut-to-fits in the past and can only say it was better than nothing...  
Best of luck with your restoration!


----------



## el_papelitos (Jan 25, 2013)

lil65gto said:


> If they don't make them for your Tempest, perhaps 4 door Chevelle felts would work (What i would personally try if I was in your shoes). That or go with the "generic" cut-to-fit but they would need to be screwed on. I have used the cut-to-fits in the past and can only say it was better than nothing...
> Best of luck with your restoration!


Thanks lil gto i was going the chevelle way. But kind of felt alone to take decision... Thanks again.

I will come with the feedback.


----------

